# Garmin eTrex to quarter turn mount adapter



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I wanted to share this Garmin eTrex adapter I made.

This is for the older generation of eTrex - mine is the Legend HCx but it should be compatible with most of the ones from that generation.

I've been using a RAM Mount for years. It works well but is just ridiculously bulky and overbuilt. I have long dreamt of being able to use the eTrex with any of the various quarter turn mounts available for the Edge series.

I finally bit the bullet, and figured out how to do some basic 3d modelling. I'm happy to tell you that this little adapter worked perfectly.

It uses the screw from the original Garmin clip adapter, so you will need one of those, and probably a drop of blue loctite. Then it works like any other quarter-turn device. The 'click' feels a bit less positive than an OEM mount, but I took it mountain biking and it never moved. But always use a tether!

Check it out here on Shapeways if you're interested.









I am now selling an updated version for the newer generation of eTrex devices:










Buy it here


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

How many miles do you have on that?

It's a nice idea, but I'm not sure it will pan out in the long run. The tabs on that mount are your weak point. Folks already have issues snapping them off on their much smaller Edges (typically in crashes, I think). The bigger etrex that hangs out over the mount, I think is going to be a problem.


----------



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

Just two rides so far, however they were on very rough technical trails w/ jumps, etc. I agree that it is a potential issue. I held off on this for years, however the just-released Garmin 1030 is virtually the same weight and uses the same quarter-turn mount. In any case, these are really cheap to print, and much easier to replace than when the tabs break off from an Edge unit. Just unscrew and install a new one.

And like I said, use a tether!

I actually don't use my Garmin on most rides, so I would look forward to someone testing this more rigorously.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

micah356 said:


> Just two rides so far, however they were on very rough technical trails w/ jumps, etc. I agree that it is a potential issue. I held off on this for years, however the just-released Garmin 1030 is virtually the same weight and uses the same quarter-turn mount. In any case, these are really cheap to print, and much easier to replace than when the tabs break off from an Edge unit. Just unscrew and install a new one.
> 
> And like I said, use a tether!
> 
> I actually don't use my Garmin on most rides, so I would look forward to someone testing this more rigorously.


Yeah, that's why I don't use a big GPS on the handlebars. The Edge 1000 and Edge 1030 are just too big. I used an Oregon 450 for awhile with the Garmin rail mount it uses (I used a 3rd party mount with a gopro adapter), and it's secure enough, but still sticks off the bars too much.

I currently use an Edge 520 and it just disappears on the bars. I use a stem spacer mount that puts the GPS over my short stem (that's too short for Garmin's rubber band mounts).

Another issue to watch for on yours is the strain that will be placed on the back cover. I just remembered that folks in the past had some trouble with some mounts that screwed into that port on that model of GPS putting strain on the battery cover latch, which caused it to fail where the metal tabs engage with the plastic body of the GPS.


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

Also be very careful using any kind of loctite around plastic. It will melt, weaken, and crack some plastic. Believe me, I've learned the hard way.


----------



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

Harold said:


> I currently use an Edge 520 and it just disappears on the bars.
> 
> Another issue to watch for on yours is the strain that will be placed on the back cover.


Both valid points, but for my purposes the Edge series doesn't really work. I use maps and tracks, and need long battery life. Plus having replaceable batteries is really great when you're away from an outlet for multiple days.

The back cover seems to hold up just fine with the original Garmin mount connector, I don't see why this one should be any different. I've done about 10,000km with the shitty original garmin handlebar mount and it never damaged the back cover.

Anyways, I'm not trying to convince you to use this... The point is to allow anyone with an older eTrex the option to continue using it, instead of buying a new and very expensive device just to get a better mounting system. I was considering the new 1030 but it is almost $1000 in Canada! I bought my eTrex used for $100 ten years ago, and it's still going strong.


----------



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

Loch said:


> Also be very careful using any kind of loctite around plastic. It will melt, weaken, and crack some plastic. Believe me, I've learned the hard way.


The inner layer of the back cover (where the screw goes into) is actually made of metal, so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

micah356 said:


> Both valid points, but for my purposes the Edge series doesn't really work. I use maps and tracks, and need long battery life. Plus having replaceable batteries is really great when you're away from an outlet for multiple days.
> 
> The back cover seems to hold up just fine with the original Garmin mount connector, I don't see why this one should be any different. I've done about 10,000km with the shitty original garmin handlebar mount and it never damaged the back cover.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not trying to convince you to use this... The point is to allow anyone with an older eTrex the option to continue using it, instead of buying a new and very expensive device just to get a better mounting system. I was considering the new 1030 but it is almost $1000 in Canada! I bought my eTrex used for $100 ten years ago, and it's still going strong.


I've got nothing against you using the etrex. Just pointing out that there are some shortcomings to your mount idea. I mentioned before that I used an Oregon on my bike for awhile. It has a different mounting system, but the mount STILL put stresses onto the battery cover and the latches. I never had problems, but other people did have problems with the battery cover latches on that GPS failing due to rattling of the GPS on a bike's handlebars. It was one of many reasons I stopped using it on the bike. Whether you've had problems with your back cover or not was not the point of my comment. Rather that other people HAVE had problems with it, and the mount you made for it is not likely to help.

There are ways to handle recharging an Edge GPS using regular AA batteries. The recharge thing is really less of an issue. As for using maps and such, that's only a legitimate issue with some models (like with my 520, I can view maps, but cannot search them for POI data or do any on-device nav). As for tracks (both recording them and navigating them), I heavily prefer the way the Edge models handle them as opposed to handhelds. Plus, there are the memory limits of tracks on handhelds based on number of points, whereas Edge model limits are based on number of hours. A subtle difference, but one I find makes a big difference in the end.

For my uses, I strongly prefer doing my navigating with a paper map. I really only use my Edge to navigate on roads using courses I've set up beforehand. It's possible to do the same on mtb trails, but there are a lot of little issues related to building that course on mtb trails that make it more annoying than it's worth. Part of the reason I used the Oregon on my bike in the past was to be able to navigate with it on the trail. Turned out, that process irritated me and the results were never as good as I'd hoped. So I've migrated a bit in my use of GPS computers on the bike. I basically use it to record ride stats at this point, and little else. Sometimes I will throw in a HRM so I can get a periodic gauge of fitness, but usually I don't.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

If I REALLY need mapping, I still choose my Oregon 450 over my Edge 810.
Back country adventure type stuff.
Larger screen, can be used in landscape mode and the mapping features are easier to use. The camera works well too.


----------



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, the Edge series has lots of benefits for 'regular' cycling (training, racing, etc.), but for adventure riding, exploring, touring, they don't have that much to offer.

Anyways, I would like to keep this thread on topic about -eTrex mounting-. You are all welcome to start a thread about the merits of various devices.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

micah356 said:


> Yeah, the Edge series has lots of benefits for 'regular' cycling (training, racing, etc.), but for adventure riding, exploring, touring, they don't have that much to offer.
> 
> Anyways, I would like to keep this thread on topic about -eTrex mounting-. You are all welcome to start a thread about the merits of various devices.


I dunno, Garmin has multiple Edge models geared specifically towards touring.

Regarding mounting, all I was saying was to pay attention to your device on a couple of weak points I noted. You can do your own Google searches to see the same evidence for those weak points on that particular device. They're not specific to your mount - rather, they have to do with Garmin's choice to put that threaded insert into the battery cover of the device.


----------



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, my old eTrex finally died (although the mount worked perfectly).

I've just purchased a new eTrex 30x and made the equivalent mount for it to attach to quarter turn as before.

https://www.shapeways.com/product/VDWQ75S9A/garmin-etrex-to-garmin-edge-quarter-turn-adapter


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

Very nice.

I ended up combining a Garmin backpack mount with a quarter turn sticky back phone mount. 

This is way better.


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

Just wanted to say, I went ahead and got this mount. It is excellent (have only used it on a few road/gravel rides so far)!!

Comparing it to the hacked together mount that I have, this one has a slight amount of play (up and down), the garmin mount has no play, this is due to the placement of the little tab that keep the unit from sliding out. It is also a little looser in the 1/4 turn mount, but has not caused any problems. Works just fine and is way lighter.

I really like it, it has made my etrex so much more versatile.


----------



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

Awesome, thanks! This is definitely way more popular than the one for the older etrex was, I've already sold ten of them.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

But the std Garmin mount fits nicely on a stem.
I have a piece of foulded inner tube between the mount and the stem to smoorh things out.
Works like a charm.


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

thasingletrackmastah said:


> But the std Garmin mount fits nicely on a stem.
> I have a piece of foulded inner tube between the mount and the stem to smoorh things out.
> Works like a charm.


I think this highly depends on your stem set up and how much you are willing to rig it. I find the standard mount can be quite difficult to mount onto very short stems, but it looks like you've made it work.

However, the biggest advantage to me is that I can put a quarter turn mount on all of my bikes and depending on my activity, I can swap between devices with out having to swap mounts.


----------



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

Agreed, the included mount is OK if it fits. Didn't fit well on my bike. But as Loch said, the main benefit is for compatibility across bikes.

And personally, I hate having **** on my handlebars all the time. The garmin mount is an eyesore when it's not being used.


----------

